# I need YOUR* HELP winning a contest.



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

hello gopitbull friends. 

I have entered myself into a Photo contest that has to do with modeling. (something I have done for a year)

unfortunately its a popularity contest too. I need your VOTES!

you can vote daily! if you could help me out to win I would be greatly appreciated!

heres how::

go to this link-

https://www.facebook.com/getemboycompany

hit the "LIKE" button.

click the app (button) that says "photo contest" (it is a blue camera) it takes you to the list of people to vote for.

Please vote for Stefani Van Ryswyk for female. and Devell Chambliss for male.

thanks guys!! go team! up:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Voted :woof: I hope you get it


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

dang, I do not do facebook so cannot vote. 

Good luck though!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for your vote KG you are always awesome around here  kudo's for you


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

are you the one i saw walking up those stairs in a thong?????????????

if so then yes i'm voting for you,

because whoever that was needed voting for..........................


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

ummm no. that was some random guys pic on his peds online lol.

but thanks 17 votes off first!!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

does blue know you called cb 'some random guy'

i'm just messin with ya,

hope you get it


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I dont know anyone on that message board why is that guy blue's best fwend  hehehe


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

nah, but blue does post up there on the regular,

and had to cover himself, when he was asked if he was a chic?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

hehehehe.....................


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

surfer said:


> nah, but blue does post up there on the regular,
> 
> and had to cover himself, when he was asked if he was a chic?


I guess so haha "i been hacked" geez way to scare off my votes or what...


----------



## montez25 (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't have Facebook but you got my vote.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thank you to those of you who dont have facebook but wanted to vote.  im second in the running still but still trying.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

bump* 

please vote im in second place and falling behind


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

b. im gettin closer!! lets show society that being modest CAN win as well.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Vote y'all! Don't be a lame-O:thumbsup:


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

I voted for ya!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

And my wife did too!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

thanks for your help!! only 14 votes off of a tie... we as a team CAN do this!!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

9 votes off of a tie!! gets getum!!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

slippin behind! need your votes!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

20 votes off votes needed!


----------

